# to kiss



## maybe4ever

if im wanting to talk about kissing, what are some other verbs I couild use besides baiser.  I don't won't to come across as vulgar, or use baiser the wrong way.  I hears it can be slang, for wanting to have sex with someone.  I'm only wanting to talk about kissing.

i saw embrasser can be used.  is this a common translation for for "to kiss"
are there other translations.  Im just looking for verbs, thats would work well in most contexts, meaning to kiss, besides using baiser.


----------



## Cath.S.

Don't use the verb _ baiser_ at all if you means kiss. Baiser has only one meaning today, and that's  _to fuck_.

But _un baiser_ (as a noun) = _a kiss_ - it is actually the most common word we use for _kiss_ in French.

Now, since you want a verb, embrasser is the one you want.


----------



## maybe4ever

thank you for clarrifying.


----------



## emma42

What about "donner un baiser"?


----------



## sioban

egueule said:
			
		

> Don't use the verb _baiser_ at all if you means kiss. Baiser has only one meaning today, and that's  _to fuck_.


 
It's true that "baiser" is not frequently used for to kiss, but it can occur in literature or formal language: 
Il lui a baisé le front / la main.

You also have 
- "faire la bise", which means kissing to say hello or good bye.
- "bécoter" which is quite colloquial.


----------



## geve

emma42 said:
			
		

> What about "donner un baiser"?


_donner un baiser_ is good  
_échanger un baiser_ is even better


----------



## LV4-26

sioban said:
			
		

> - "bécoter" which is quite colloquial.


I haven't heard that one for ages.
Peut-être parce qu'il y a de moins en moins de bancs publics .


----------



## anangelaway

_On se bécote_ !!!! J'adore!   

Bien mieux que : _on se prend la bouche_!


----------



## emma42

Oh, ces francais/es.  Je voudrais les donner un baiser, tous!


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

je voudrais *leur* donner...
(objet indirect)

M.H.


----------



## geve

anangelaway said:
			
		

> _On se bécote_ !!!! J'adore!
> 
> Bien mieux que : _on se prend la bouche_!


Pourquoi on se ferait pas _des papouilles_, tant qu'on y est ? 
Ou bien tu préfère qu'on se fasse _des mamours_ ? _des bisous tout partout_ ?


----------



## anangelaway

geve said:
			
		

> Pourquoi on se ferait pas _des papouilles_, tant qu'on y est ?
> Ou bien tu préfère qu'on se fasse _des mamours_ ? _des bisous tout partout_ ?


 
Sublime!!!!   
Voilà!


----------



## emma42

*leur*!  C'est ça!  Bof! Je suis nul en français.  Merci, M. Hoole.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Moi, je fais des poutous à celles que j'aime bien, et des gros poutous bien pétant dans les grandes occasions!
Il y a le baiser papillon (avec les cils) le baiser limace (bêêêrk), le mimi tout mouillé, le bécot picotant, le calinou tout doux
le baiser dans le cou (merci, beau cou!)
et surtout, il y a le baiser zezette ! http://www.paroles.net/chansons/11279.htm


----------



## Vinh

En fait il y a beaucoup de synonymes de baiser dans le sens de donner/échanger/partager un baisé. (originellement : attoucher avec tendresse)

de biser à bisouter aussi que je n'ai pas encore vu.

A mon avis, il vaut mieux agir que de faire des réclamations


----------



## emma42

Carne, Je t'en prie m'expliquer exactement qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un "baiser limace"(bêêêêêrk!)?!  Il faut dire que j'adore cette "bêêêêrk"!!


----------



## Vinh

emma42 said:
			
		

> Carne, Je t'en prie m'expliquer exactement qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un "baiser limace"(bêêêêêrk!)?!  Il faut dire que j'adore cette "bêêêêrk"!!



Baveux i presume... (drool)


----------



## linguist786

emma42 said:
			
		

> Carne, Je t'en prie m'expliquer exactement qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un "baiser limace"(bêêêêêrk!)?! Il faut dire que j'adore cette "bêêêêrk"!!


peut-être ceci peut aider?


----------



## emma42

Merci, Linguist, mais je plaisantais.  Je voulais faire Carnesecchi m'expliquer.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello,
Puisqu'emma insiste, je ne peux pas me défiler _(Allons, mon âme; et puisqu'il faut mourir, Mourons du moins sans offenser Chimène (euh! emma, je veux dire!)_
Comme le suggère linguist : Un bon gros léchouillis-léchouilla (mais pas baveux hein!) sur la joue, le nez, le front ou tout autre endroit convenable et respectueux de la morale. Mais attention, après il faut essuyer soigneusement!!!


----------



## shaloo

Les clarifications sont tres bien.

Merci à tous!


----------



## jpdeweerdt

Z'en avez oublié un: _rouler une pelle. _Je sais, c'est pas trop poétique, mais j'adore la définition de Titeuf (tome 2): "Si on est amoureux, il faut mettre sa langue dans la bouche d'une fille et puis tourner dedans (pour chercher quelque chose sûrement)... Si on trouve rien, il faut prendre une pelle et puis on lui roule une pelle (enfin, je crois)."

Jean Paul


----------



## anangelaway

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> hello,
> Oh, mais je suis sûr que marget avait parfaitement compris! J'ai déjà signalé qu'elle avait le don de mettre le doigt juste là ou ça fait mal (ou plutôt là où ça fait du bien ! !!!)
> 
> Puisque marget insiste, je ne peux pas me défiler _(Allons, mon âme; et puisqu'il faut mourir, Mourons du moins sans offenser Chimène (euh! marget, je veux dire!)_
> Comme le suggère linguist : Un bon gros léchouillis-léchouilla (mais pas baveux hein!) sur la joue, le nez, le front ou tout autre endroit convenable et respectueux de la morale. Mais attention, après il faut essuyer soigneusement!!!


 
Hola! perhaps you meant Emma42!?  

_Le baiser papillon (avec les cils)_ en l'occurence, chapeau ! Il falait y penser!


----------



## geve

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Hola! perhaps you meant Emma42!?
> 
> _Le baiser papillon (avec les cils)_ en l'occurence, chapeau ! Il falait y penser!


Oh !  Mais c'est qu'il les distribue à droite à gauche, ses bisous exotiques ! Il va deci, delà, de marget à emma, il *papillonne*, quoi !!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Hola! perhaps you meant Emma42!?
> 
> _Le baiser papillon (avec les cils)_ en l'occurence, chapeau ! Il falait y penser!


 
Oui, Emma, et je me suis bien emmêlé les pinceaux sur les prénoms!!! (pardon emma , pardon marget )

Ah, le baiser papillon, folle jeunesse, there must have been angels playing with my heart then !!!! Et qui dit que les garçons sont tous des brutes ?

Merci angel (not so far away)!


----------



## Cath.S.

> ses bisoux*s* exotiques


Pas exotiques au point de prendre un x au pluriel, tout de même, Geve ?


----------



## LV4-26

_bijou, caillou, chou, genou, hibou, joujou, pou, bisou...
_Ben quoi, keskiya ?


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> _bijou, caillou, chou, genou, hibou, joujou, pou, bisou..._
> Ben quoi, keskiya ?


Non non, rien... Tu as oublié S_iou_. Ben oui, quoi, un Siou, des Sioux, non ? 

Note à l'attention de ceux qui apprennent le français : LV4-26 et moi _plaisantons_ !
La véritable liste des mots qui font leur pluriel en oux est :

_bijou, caillou, chou, genou, hibou, joujou, pou._

C'est tou. C'est tout !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Non, c'est pas tout, c'est toux


----------



## geve

Hum, je me demande, qu'est-ce qui est pire... avoir des X baladeurs, ou virer franchement hors-sujet ?  Alors si vous continuez à m'embêter je vais le dire à Agnès-euh !


----------



## ccile_18

je pense pas que ça ait été dit, mais on peut dire 'baiser la joue, baiser la main' et là plus de doute, c'est faire un bisou


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

"Tu aimes la soupe de langue ?" (Elie Kakou)


----------



## emma42

Carnesecchi. Je ne te parlerais non plus. Tu m'as dérangée, toi. Non, non, ne me parle pas. C'est fini entre nous!


----------



## Ciel Noir

Bonjour tout le monde!

I'm wondering what word I can use as a polite noun for 'kiss'. I know that 'baiser' would be quite obscene if you were just talking about kissing a friend. I'm thinking about it more in terms of a polite kiss, for example a word you could use to end a typed message to a good friend. In Portuguese we have the noun 'Beijinho' which is very cute and affectionate to end a message with. What would you normally use as an equivalent in French?

Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## Cath.S.

_Bisous / (grosses) bises_ are cute and affectionate ways of ending a letter to a friend.


----------



## mloda

Hi all  I'm trying to say : *''you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you meet your prince'*' in french....does any one have any suggestions?I presume it's gonna be an idiomatic expression therefore i'm not going to try to come up with anything myself...thanks in advance.


----------

